
Smarter Software Speeds Up Smartphone Charging - markmassie
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/529746/smarter-software-speeds-up-smartphone-charging/
======
taspeotis
> One of the most frustrating things about smartphones—how long they take to
> recharge—could soon be one-third as frustrating.

Anecdote time! iPhone 5 user here. The time it takes for my iPhone to charge
doesn't bother me at all. In fact I find it rather quick, although it rarely
gets charged from below 40%.

My iPad on the other hand...

------
hrvbr
I have found that letting my battery completely discharge then recharging it
fully will make it like new. My phone went from 5 days of battery life when
new to less than a day 2 years later. This full recharge made it back to its 5
day life. I suppose batteries get fragmented like hard drives.

------
unexistance
I'd say it just shows that our research on better battery are not a top
priority for any large company. Which results to this kind of idea

It'd be good if the same idea is applicable in the next-gen battery (whatever
that is)

~~~
sliverstorm
Everybody wants that next generation 10x battery, but that's deep in the world
of experimentation, chemistry, physics... very pricey, with no guarantee of
return, and well outside the specialty of nearly any company that would be
looking to _use_ such a battery.

~~~
mtdewcmu
No guarantee that it even exists. There are only so many metals. Maybe someone
will figure out how to make aluminum batteries.

------
praptak
Smarter Software Speeds Smartphone Soul-Supply Systems

